# Design and prep phase - N gauge



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Good day everyone!

I have been in the "design" phase of my layout for a few months now, playing with Anyrail and table shape/size. I have landed on a table design, and it is completed (10'x'11' U shape that will float). The layout is still a work in process, but the basics are ironed out.

The theme of my build will be a fictitious Ohio River scene amid the rolling hills of the Ohio Valley between West Virginia and Ohio. One side of the U will be Ohio, the Other will be WVa, with the river going through the base of the U. I'm planning a scenic build with barge traffic on the river, a village, a few smaller industries and a cattle farm.

My question is: What things can I do to prepare for the build other than acquire track, rolling stock and build materials?

I have been building and painting structures and making trees.

I'm just starting to make my own static grass applicator, and plan to make a bunch of tufts of grass and weeds. I'm thinking you can never have too many trees and tufts of grass. 

What other things would you do now (July through October) to prepare for the actual build to occur in the colder months of November through February?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Practice your water technique.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Stumpy said:


> Practice your water technique.


Excellent advice! I have been thinking about doing some research on how to make waves like the wake of a barge in a large river. I was thinking about slicing coffee stir straws lengthwise and using each half as a shim under a layer of paper towels soaked in diluted white glue. Let it set then coat with a layer of paintable caulking. Paint. Then a layer of enviro-tex. Just haven't worked out in my head how to keep the waves elevated.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I used the toilet paper, white glue and mod podge method for water and was very happy with it. Go to the top of this forum and in the box for "Search/Community" type in "Schitz Creek". You will get links to the New England Model Railroad Club and on post #247 there is a video showing how to do it. You can set the toilet paper for the wave height you want.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Gramps said:


> I used the toilet paper, white glue and mod podge method for water and was very happy with it. Go to the top of this forum and in the box for "Search/Community" type in "Schitz Creek". You will get links to the New England Model Railroad Club and on post #247 there is a video showing how to do it. You can set the toilet paper for the wave height you want.


Thanks, Gramps! The guy in that video does a great job of explaining the technique.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I can't find this for some reason, I'd love to see the video though. Anyone care to post a direct link?

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Try this link


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------

